# One-man death metal live setup



## Immapwner (Jun 28, 2015)

I have a one man death metal project, and I want to play live just by myself, without other musicians.
While other musicians do this, I find that they can be boring to watch and the sound isn't quite full.

So here is what I am thinking for a live setup:

MIC:
I was thinking about getting a wireless headset, so I'm not just standing behind a mic the whole time. Is there any problem with this idea? I just want to make sure that there isn't some inherent flaw with growling and screaming into a headset mic (clipping issues, etc...). I've never seen an extreme metal band do this before, so I'm assuming this might not be a good idea, but I think it would add to the show to be able to move around. I am specifically looking at this setup from audio-technica. Of course I would have a wireless system for my guitar as well.

GUITAR SOUND:
Right now I have a blackstar ID:100 amp head and a randall 4x12 cab with celestion v-30's, and that setup sounds great.
I would like to do something to make it sound like there's multiple guitars though (without adding a backing track) and I have a few ideas for this.
1. 2 amp heads. I get a second blackstar head, use the distortion option that I'm not using on my current head (very small difference but noticeable) and on one head turn the isp (blackstar specific eq setting) all the way to the right on one of the heads and all the way to the left on the other head. And set the tvp (a blackstar specific tube modeling option) to 6l6 one and either kt88 or el84 on the other. My cab has a stereo option and I would have one head go through the 2 right speakers and the other through the 2 left ones. I'm not sure on the best way to hook up the heads though, I've read that you shouldn't use y cables with heads and amps so would I just use a regular speaker cable and only plug into one speaker output from head into the cab? Or do Y cables work well contrary to what I've read?
2. Use a "detune" pedal. From what I've heard on youtube, this sounds just like 2 guitars playing, I'm considering buying the Digitech Luxe pedal. But I haven't heard this with heavy distortion and just with a rush-esque distortion. Does anybody have experience with these types of effects in an extreme metal setting?
3. 2 amps. Not the same as option one as I would split the guitar signal and have one of the signals pitch-shifted either one or two octaves to simulate a bass and either put it through a second blackstar head into my cab, or a bass amp. 
In the cases of option 1 and 3 I would have to split the guitar signal, but I'm not completely sure about what I would need to do so. Is the Morley ABY guitar mixer what I need, or is there a better option?
If there are other ways of doing this that I haven't thought of, please let me know.

DRUMS
In the past I have put drum tracks I have prepared in my daw onto my ipod and run those through the house speakers, without too many issues. Is there a better way to do this?

So what do you guys think? Will the mic idea work, and what do you think is the best way to "double" my guitar sound.
Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Jun 28, 2015)

Headset mic will be perfectly functional. Check out Absu. In their case the singer is the drummer, and frequently uses a headset mic.

You can always try a little delay with short time and low repeats to thicken up your sound without adding more amps.


----------



## Immapwner (Jun 30, 2015)

Baelzebeard said:


> Headset mic will be perfectly functional. Check out Absu. In their case the singer is the drummer, and frequently uses a headset mic.
> 
> You can always try a little delay with short time and low repeats to thicken up your sound without adding more amps.


 
Oh cool, I didn't know that absu did that. I'm probably going to pull the trigger on that now. Is the system I linked to above all that I need for a live show, or is there something else I need?

I've tried very fast delays, they kind of make my arpeggios sound muddy. It does make it sound a little thicker, but I'm looking for a way to make it sound straight up like two guitars and not muddy arpeggios and other fast parts. It's possible that there isn't a way to do one without sacrificing the other though.


----------



## flaik (Jun 30, 2015)

I dont have to much to add. But as far as the headset goes... I thought you might be interested to see this bands vocalist use the headset with some good results and looking like a beast 
https://youtu.be/z1LeKyyRIBA


----------



## iron blast (Jul 19, 2015)

You should run Di backing tracks thru a live amp for bass use a digitech whammy to octave leads delay to thicken rythem tones just click it off during leads then just headbang like a beast


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 20, 2015)

Immapwner said:


> ... I'm looking for a way to make it sound straight up like two guitars ...


What about splitting guitar into two amps/modellers that are dialed/setup differently to complement each other, and having each rig go into speakers on opposite sides of the stage?


----------



## wiranka (Jul 24, 2015)

its very nice


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 14, 2015)

I recently went from a full band to just being a one man black metal band, live.

This is my current setup, which I used at a show 2 weeks ago







iPod has 2 tracks on it, 1 "sound check" track that I use to level the volumes before actually playing, and the second track is my full, already spaced out set with intros and interludes. Currently, the backing tracks are only drums, synths and some vocal tracks, thinking about adding a bass track or 2nd guitar track.

That runs into 2 powered PA speakers I have setup behind me to get that "drummer behind you" feel and it also gets a feed into the FOH.

With that going, I'm playing guitar and doing vocals.


----------



## buriedoutback (Dec 16, 2015)

Zombie13, are you back to an amp/cab full time again? or just freeing up your PA speakers to use for drums, etc?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 17, 2015)

buriedoutback said:


> Zombie13, are you back to an amp/cab full time again? or just freeing up your PA speakers to use for drums, etc?



For now, yes, my iPad broke and I haven't replaced it, but when I do, I'll be trying out the JamUp > .44 Magnum pedal > 4x12 method.


----------



## buriedoutback (Dec 17, 2015)

Zombie13 said:


> For now, yes, my iPad broke and I haven't replaced it, but when I do, I'll be trying out the JamUp > .44 Magnum pedal > 4x12 method.



I've been hoping someone would do jamup > .44 mag > 4x12 ! I'm eager to see how it works out.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 17, 2015)

a friend of mine did a one-man show had someone else wearing a zombie mask (who did not play an instrument or do vocals) doing odd things on stage whilst he played.

he did have some pre-recorded guitar, bass & drums he composed going on over the p.a.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 16, 2016)

buriedoutback said:


> I've been hoping someone would do jamup > .44 mag > 4x12 ! I'm eager to see how it works out.



Doing some tests before a video/new thread, coming long pretty well.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Jan 17, 2016)

Zombie, do you have any video of your gig? I am curious to see how it looks and sounds. I always thought about solo-performing, but while it could work for acoustic stuff I would feel myself rather amusing not so say funny.
Thanks.


----------



## coffeeflush (Jan 17, 2016)

I have 1 tip. 

My guitar has 2 outputs, one for each pickup. Both go into interface, with separate effects for each. I control each with volume knob. So essentially I have 2 outputs with separate sounds. Sounds super heavy together and I use individual channels for other parts, I have push pull on both pickups for more single coil tones as well. 

This setup is cost effective and super reliable for me. It gives you lot of versitality as well. With the jam up bluetooth pedal you can do a lot with it.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 17, 2016)

EmaDaCuz said:


> Zombie, do you have any video of your gig? I am curious to see how it looks and sounds. I always thought about solo-performing, but while it could work for acoustic stuff I would feel myself rather amusing not so say funny.
> Thanks.



Using it for a show on February 12th, I'll have some footage after that with the setup being at full gig volume.

It's definitely a big gamble because the crowd at shows instantly dismisses you because you're one musician on stage using backing tracks, but after hearing how everything sounds and the set, they might still not be a fan of the idea, but respect it.

Better to play my music live on my own than to be on the sidelines trying out people


----------



## buriedoutback (Jan 17, 2016)

Zombie13 said:


> Doing some tests before a video/new thread, coming long pretty well.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 18, 2016)

Made a new thread
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/305970-jamup-ehx-magnum-44-loud.html


----------

